# Men too weak..what about women?



## Nekko (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi,

I posted this here because I want some male oppinions. They say that women aren't attracted to males that are weak and door mat like. 

But what about women who are like that? Some women, after they get married, get used to the man doing everything (initiative, decission making, taking care of the bills etc). They also become insecure and jealous and tend to act like little girls who leave the impression that they need to be taken care of.

Does this have a big impact on the male libido?


----------



## dan681 (Nov 24, 2009)

total downer. To me at least. I want a confident woman.


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

I couldn't stand to be with a woman who was totally dependent. I had kids, and I loved my kids, but I don't want to be married to a kid. I want a woman who can make her own decisions and take care of herself, at least in part because I want a woman who will stay with me because she _wants_ to, not because she feels she has to for her financial security or because she can't balance a checkbook and she'd never know what to do if the car wasn't working.

Two months ago, my wife's sister tore a ligament in her knee. She notified her boss, got packed, and drove the three states to be there for her sister. I didn't worry about her driving off by herself. Back in my early 20s, I had a girlfriend I wouldn't trust to drive to the nearest large city by herself, let alone across three states. That gf didn't last.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Didn't you hear? "All women strive to be dominated." "Women are insecure." 

 Sorry, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

I love my tigress. Hard to tell who is hunting who in my house. Tell you what though - the only thing more erotic then being hunted, is turning the tables and totally overpowering your mate.





Nekko said:


> Hi,
> 
> I posted this here because I want some male oppinions. They say that women aren't attracted to males that are weak and door mat like.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nekko (Oct 13, 2009)

So basically, if a woman is weak and can't take care of her self, it has the same effect on men as a weak man would have on a woman, can most of you agree with me on that?

As in, for a guy to want to dominate a woman, she has to be pretty confident and strong...else what's the point of dominating right?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I agree, but I don't think it's always cut and dry.

Over the long term, couples create a dynamic for better or worse, as to how they operate. I don't think many relationships start off from the point of one partner perceiving the other as pathetic.

It gets cultivated. I took responsibility for many of the things my spouse chose to avoid. The more she withdrew and I stepped in to fill the void, the more she felt I was controlling her.

She withheld sex and affection for a host of reasons. So sure, it would be easy to categorize me as a doormat, or weak - but I don't think either of us ever actually held that perception of it.

However, it did get to the point where I felt she was incapable and resented her tremendously. Needless to say, I would never in another relationship take on the burden of 'fixing' everything.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Deejo said:


> I agree, but I don't think it's always cut and dry.
> 
> Over the long term, couples create a dynamic for better or worse, as to how they operate. I don't think many relationships start off from the point of one partner perceiving the other as pathetic.
> 
> ...



spot on for me :iagree:


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

Where a man is strong, a woman should be weak and vice versa. We fill each others needs. There are many ways to be strong that women have naturally that can not be compared to the strength of a man.


----------

